# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Κοπη πλακετας

## FotisK

Μηπως ξερει καποιος, τι εργαλεια υπαρχουν για κοπη πλακετας?
Το πριονι δεν κανει καλη δουλεια...

Φωτης

----------


## pet

πονεμένη ιστορία. 

εγώ το καλύτερο κόψιμο το κάνω με το κοφτάκι 

(αυτό για τα χαρτιά που αλλάζει λάμες και σπας λίγο
λίγο κάθε φορά για να μένει κοφτερό)

πάρε ένα χάρακα, κάνε την πρώτη γραμμή στον χαλκό
ολόισια σαν οδηγό και μετά μπρος και πίσω...


ένα κόψιμο (μια ευθεία) θα χαλάς και απο ένα δόντι
(το epoxy είναι πολύ ανθεκτικό)

μετά με λίμα

----------


## FotisK

Σε ευχαριστω, αλλα θελω κατι μηχανικο αν ξερει καποιος.

Φωτης

----------


## frogman

> εγώ το καλύτερο κόψιμο το κάνω με το κοφτάκι 
> 
> (αυτό για τα χαρτιά που αλλάζει λάμες και σπας λίγο 
> λίγο κάθε φορά για να μένει κοφτερό)



Μάλλον εννοείς χαρτοκόπτη ή φαλτσέτα αλλιώς, έτσι ονομάζεται το συγκεκριμένο εργαλείο.

Φώτη μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις σιδηροπρίονο τις κόβει πολύ καλά αλλά πρέπει να έχεις σταθερό χέρι και γρήγορο.

Όταν λες κάτι μηχανικό εννοείς πχ, κάποιο μηχάνημα το οποίο να το βάζεις στην πρίζα και να τις κόβει εκείνο  :Question: 

Αν εννοείς αυτό δεν γνωρίζω να σου πω, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι αξίζει να αγοράσεις μηχάνημα μόνο και μόνο για τις πλακέτες.

----------


## FotisK

_Όταν λες κάτι μηχανικό εννοείς πχ, κάποιο μηχάνημα το οποίο να το βάζεις στην πρίζα και να τις κόβει εκείνο_ 

Ναι!!

_Αν εννοείς αυτό δεν γνωρίζω να σου πω, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι αξίζει να αγοράσεις μηχάνημα μόνο και μόνο για τις πλακέτες._

Αξιζει, αν εχεις να κανεις αρκετες καθε μηνα...

----------


## dal_kos

Ενα dremmel [απομιμηση του καλυτερα που κοστιζει γυρω στα 20 ευρω στα μεγαλα καταστηματα τεχνιτών] μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις σαν δισκο κοπης. Και ειναι ενα εργαλειο που ολο και σε κατι αλλο θα σου χρειαστει  :Wink:  Εγω με ενα μαιμου-dremmel κοβω τις δικες μου πολυ ευκολα και με αρκετη ακριβεια  :Wink:

----------

stavros_97s (16-05-12)

----------


## ALAMAN

Με σιδηροπρίονο ρε παιδιά ή φαλτσέτα.  :Very Happy:   :Wink:  
Το πιο εύκολο ειναι με το σιδηροπρίονο. Έτσι τις κόβω εγώ, και πολύ εύκολα μάλιστα.
Με την φαλτσέτα θέλει να πεδευτείς λίγο, και υπάρχει περίπτωση να σου χαλάσει και λίγο ο χαλκός

----------


## kopla

Αυτό κάνει?

----------


## FotisK

Ναι, αλλα το εχει δοκιμασει καποιος να μας πει αν ειναι ΟΚ?

Φωτης

----------


## kopla

Βέβαια είναι 0,8 χιλιοστά... παιρνάει η πλακέτα?
Έχω βρει ένα από Αγγλία για πλακέτες αλλά κάνει 250 ευρώ.
Το θέμα με αυτό του πλαισίου είναι αν η λεπίδα κρατάει.... μιας και είναι για κοπή φύλλων χαρτιού.

----------


## PCMan

Πάρτε ένα dremel της πλάκας και κάντε την δουλειά σας. Μην παιδεύεστε άδικα.
Εγώ έχω βρεί την υγειά μου με αυτό

----------


## Danza

Δέν νομίζω να κάνει δουλειά αυτο απο το πλαίσιο.. το Α4 είναι πολύ πιο λεπτο απο μια πλακέτα

----------


## eebabs2000

Παιδιά κι 'γω με ένα μικρό σιδεροπρίονο τις κόβω που κάνει 2.5Ε το πολύ, αλλά όταν λέμε ξυρίζει... το εννοούμε. Αν τραβήξεις μία καλή ευθεία επάνω στο μπλε αυτοκόλλητο της πλακέτας και αρχίζεις μ' αυτό να κόβεις, κόβετε πιο ίσια και από το εργοστασιακό κόψιμο που έχουν κάνει αυτοί. Μία - δύο θα στρώσει το χέρι αν κάνεις αρκετές κατασκευές. Στην αρχη και μένα μου ψηλοστράβοναν!
Αλλιώς ρώτα μήπως βρεις ένα ειδικό ψαλίδι που κόβει λαμαρίνες αλλά δε ξέρω πόσο καλή δουλειά θα κάνεις!

----------


## gsmaster

Μουφο-Dremel (Do-It απο τα alex-pak =20ευρώ) και ανταλλακτικά δισκάκια κοπής γνήσια dremel ή άλλα ποιοτικά γιατί αυτά που έχει μεσα το DoIt είναι για τα μπάζα.  Αν έχετε τρυπανάκι μικρό για τις πλακέτες, υπάρχει αντάπτορας για να βάλεις δισκάκι κοπής

----------


## bpel86

Αυτο το do it το ειδα κι εγω στο τελευταιο φυλλαδιο του alex pack. Καλο ειναι? Για τρυπημα πλακετας με ενδιαφερει περισσοτερο.

----------


## kopla

> Δέν νομίζω να κάνει δουλειά αυτο απο το πλαίσιο.. το Α4 είναι πολύ πιο λεπτο απο μια πλακέτα



Κόβει έως 5 φύλλα των 80g ή αλλιώς το πολύ 0,8 mm

----------


## pet

όχι το ψαλίδι θα λιώσει στην πρώτη επαφή με το epoxy

----------


## athalex

Πάρε ένα τροχάκι με δισκάκια CD . Αυτά τα δισκάκια έχουν πάχος ένα mm και κόβουν σαν να κόβουν βούτυρο ότι βρεθεί μπροστά τους (ακόμη και δάχτυλα αν δεν προσέχεις).
Και επίσης το τροχάκι το χρησιμοποιείς σε άπειρες δουλειές στο σπίτι. Τα τροχάκια τα πουλάνε τα χρωματοπωλεία.

----------


## frogman

Πως χρησιμοποιείτε αυτό το τροχάκι που λες, το τοποθετείς σε τριπάνι και κόβεις την πλακέτα  :Question: 

Πως θα το ζητήσω  :Question:

----------


## gsmaster

> Αυτο το do it το ειδα κι εγω στο τελευταιο φυλλαδιο του alex pack. Καλο ειναι? Για τρυπημα πλακετας με ενδιαφερει περισσοτερο.



Για τρύπημα καλό είναι αλλά το τσοκ που έχει μέσα παίρνει μύτες απο 2mm και πάνω. Εγώ είχα απο ένα άλλο τρυπανάκι και το προσάρμοσα με λίγη φαντασία. 






> Πάρε ένα τροχάκι με δισκάκια CD . Αυτά τα δισκάκια έχουν πάχος ένα mm και κόβουν σαν να κόβουν βούτυρο ότι βρεθεί μπροστά τους (ακόμη και δάχτυλα αν δεν προσέχεις).
> Και επίσης το τροχάκι το χρησιμοποιείς σε άπειρες δουλειές στο σπίτι. Τα τροχάκια τα πουλάνε τα χρωματοπωλεία.



Τι εννοείς με δισκάκια CD? σε μέγεθος? Αυτό δεν είναι τροχάκι, αυτό είναι κανονικός τροχός για σιδηρουργείο.   :Shocked:   Άσε που είναι και πολύ επικύνδυνο.

----------


## athalex

Και σε μέγεθος και σε πάχος. Εγώ τις κόβω σε 5 δευτερόλεπτα και ταυτοχρόνως τις λειαίνω και τις άκρες. Όσο  για το εργαλείο είναι τροχάκι, ο τροχός είναι πιο μεγάλος. 
Κανένα εργαλείο δεν είναι ακίνδυνο Γιάννη.

----------


## kopla

Κοιτάχτε ΑΥΤΟ
Και μόνο που το βλέπω... ανατριχιάζω. *Υπάρχει εδώ Ελλάδα ένα τέτοιο.... με διάμετρο άντε 3cm ???*

----------


## babisko

> Κοιτάχτε ΑΥΤΟ
> Και μόνο που το βλέπω... ανατριχιάζω. *Υπάρχει εδώ Ελλάδα ένα τέτοιο.... με διάμετρο άντε 3cm ???*



Ένα παρόμοιο έχω περασμένο σε ένα μικρό δισκοπρίονο που είνα για κοπή ξύλου. Δεν νομόζω να μπορεί να κόψει πλακέτες ένας τέτοιος δίσκος με τόσο μεγάλο δόντι.

----------


## ggr

Υπαρχουν τετοια μικρα δισκακια της DREMEL τα οποια ειναι με διαμαντι και φυσικα ειναι πανακριβα (νομιζω γυρω στα 20 Ε το ενα ) οπως και τα υπολοιπα προιοντα της παραπανω μαρκας. Λογικα θα υπαρχουν και φθηνοτερα στην αγορα ομως προσωπικα δεν εχω δει κατι . Ισως να υπαρχει κατι σε μαγαζια με ειδη μηχανουργειου,Αθηνας,Σπυρου Πατση κτλ.

----------


## chip

Πολύ βολικό το τροχάκι αλλά να τηρεί κανείς και τους κανόνες ασφαλείας....
Δηλάδη να φοράει προστατευτικά γυαλία γιατί μπορεί να σπάσει και γυρνόντας με 3000-30000 στροφές το λεπτό κανείς δεν ξέρει που θα βρεθούν τα κομάτια του..
και ... 
να θυμάται οτι ΔΕΝ πρέπει να αναπνέει την σκόνη που βγένει όταν κόβεται η εποξική πλακέτα.... γιατί είναι ίνες γυαλιού. Κάποιος με μεγάλη εμπειρία στα ηλεκτρονικά μου είχε πει (και τον πιστεύω) οτι αν την αναπνέει κανείς πάνε στον πνεύμονα και από εκεί μπορεί να περάσουν στην κυκλοφορία του αίματος. Αυτό έχει αποτέλεσμα να διατρέχει τον ιδιο κίνδυνο με αυτους που δουλεύουν υαλοβάμβακα δηλαδή εφνήδιος θάνατος από εγκεφαλικό (απόφραξη αγγείων στον εγγέφαλο)

----------


## kopla

> Υπαρχουν τετοια μικρα δισκακια της DREMEL τα οποια ειναι με διαμαντι και φυσικα ειναι πανακριβα (νομιζω γυρω στα 20 Ε το ενα ) οπως και τα υπολοιπα προιοντα της παραπανω μαρκας. Λογικα θα υπαρχουν και φθηνοτερα στην αγορα ομως προσωπικα δεν εχω δει κατι . Ισως να υπαρχει κατι σε μαγαζια με ειδη μηχανουργειου,Αθηνας,Σπυρου Πατση κτλ.



Υπάρχουν τόσο μικρά ??? YEEEEESSS
Σπύρου Πάτση... νομίζω είναι το megamarket.gr

*EDIT*
Ναι εκεί είναι (διασταύρωση με Σερρών... αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι στο site )

----------


## PCMan

Για τρύπες χρησιμοποιώ σταθερό τρυπάνι.

----------


## Lykos1986

> Υπαρχουν τετοια μικρα δισκακια της DREMEL τα οποια ειναι με διαμαντι και φυσικα ειναι πανακριβα (νομιζω γυρω στα 20 Ε το ενα ) οπως και τα υπολοιπα προιοντα της παραπανω μαρκας. Λογικα θα υπαρχουν και φθηνοτερα στην αγορα ομως προσωπικα δεν εχω δει κατι . Ισως να υπαρχει κατι σε μαγαζια με ειδη μηχανουργειου,Αθηνας,Σπυρου Πατση κτλ.




Χρησιμοποιώ ένα τέτοιο τροχάκι της Dremel και το είχα πάρει κάπου 10Euros. Είναι αυθεντικό Dremel (άρα και καλό) και το χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό για να κόβω κυρίως πλακέτες. Η συσκευασία είχε δύο δισκάκια μέσα αλλά φυσικά χρησιμοποιώ ακόμα το πρώτο αφού δεν έχει πάθει απολύτως τίποτα σε αντίθεση με κάτι no name που το κάθε δισκάκι κρατούσε το πολύ για δύο πλακέτες. Στην αρχή μπορώ να πω πως δίστασα να δώσω ~10Euros για δύο δισκάκια τα οποία θα χρησιμοποιούσα για πρώτη φορά χωρίς να ξέρω καν αν θα κάνουν για την δουλειά μου, αλλά τελικός με άφησαν 100% ικανοποιημένο. Αξίζουν πραγματικά τα λεφτά τους!!!

----------


## kopla

Και εγω έχω τέτοια δισκάκια (μάλλον όχι dremel) και για την ακρίβεια.. έχω 14. Με ένα (το μοναδικό που χρησιμοποώ ακόμα) κόβει άνετα πλακέτες ..και τώρα τελευταία εκοψα και κάτι πλαστικές antistatic θήκες... αυτές που βάζουν τα ολοκληρωμένα. Δεν έχει πάθει τπτ.
Έχει μια δισκολία μιας και η διάμετρός τους είναι γύρω στα 2cm .

----------


## frogman

> Χρησιμοποιώ ένα τέτοιο τροχάκι της Dremel και το είχα πάρει κάπου 10Euros. Είναι αυθεντικό Dremel (άρα και καλό) και το χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό για να κόβω κυρίως πλακέτες. Η συσκευασία είχε δύο δισκάκια μέσα αλλά φυσικά χρησιμοποιώ ακόμα το πρώτο αφού δεν έχει πάθει απολύτως τίποτα σε αντίθεση με κάτι no name που το κάθε δισκάκι κρατούσε το πολύ για δύο πλακέτες. Στην αρχή μπορώ να πω πως δίστασα να δώσω ~10Euros για δύο δισκάκια τα οποία θα χρησιμοποιούσα για πρώτη φορά χωρίς να ξέρω καν αν θα κάνουν για την δουλειά μου, αλλά τελικός με άφησαν 100% ικανοποιημένο. Αξίζουν πραγματικά τα λεφτά τους!!!



Από που μπορώ να αγοράσω τέτοια τροχάκια και πως χρησιμοποιούνται μπαίνουν μπροστά σε τριπάνι  :Question:

----------


## ALAMAN

Τέτοιο τροχό έχω αλλα όχι σε τρυπάνι, κανονικό.
Κόβει πολύ εύκολα τις πλακέτες, αλλα είναι λίγο επικύνδυνο άν δεν προσέχεις.

----------


## frogman

Κατάλαβα ποιόν τροχό λες, δεν συμφωνώ γιατί είναι πολύ επικύνδυνο και κανονικά δεν είναι για πλακέτες είναι για σίδερα για λιμάρισμα κτλ, και επίσης δεν είναι εύχρηστο και δεν αξίζει να αγοράσεις ολόκληρο μηχάνημα τροχού για πλακέτες.
Ενώ με τροχάκια τα οποία τοποθετούνται μπροστά από το δράπανο είναι πολύ πιο απλοϊκό για το κόψιμο πλακετών.

----------


## ALAMAN

Το ίδιο πράγμα είναι. Απλά τοποθετήτε στο τρυπάνι
Πόσο είναι το πάχος του δίσκου;

----------


## Lykos1986

Αυτό που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ το πήρα από ένα κατάστημα κατεβαίνοντας την Δωδεκανήσου στην Θεσσαλονίκη. Είναι κοντά στον Βρασίδα (λίγο πιο κάτω). Απ΄ ότι ξέρω έχουν όλα τα μαγαζιά σχετικού περιεχομένου.  

Για προστασία μπορείς να πάρεις αν θες και προστατευτικά γυαλιά. Υπάρχουν κάποια που είναι πολύ διακριτικά και κοστίζουν γύρο στα 2 με 3Euros. Και αυτό κυρίως για το να μην σπάσει κανένας τροχός και σου έρθει στα μάτια (πράγμα λίγο απίθανο). 

Όσο για το άλλο μηχάνημα που λέτε… πιστεύω πως είναι πολύ δύσχρηστο για πλακέτες. ¨Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει τέτοιο για σιδηρουργικές εργασίες παλαιότερα και ξέρω πως βολεύει πάρα πολύ για τέτοιες δουλειές, αλλά για πλακέτες καλύτερα το μικρό και εύχρηστο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Συμφωνώ, αλλα εγώ τώρα τις κόβω με το σιδηροπρίονο.
Είναι η πιο οικονομική λύση.
Με τροχό έχω κόψει περίπου 2-3 φορές απο τις τόσες πλακέτες που έχω κάνει.

----------


## frogman

> Το ίδιο πράγμα είναι. Απλά τοποθετήτε στο τρυπάνι 
> Πόσο είναι το πάχος του δίσκου;



Δεν είναι καθόλου το ίδιο, όπως σου ξαναείπα είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο να κόψεις πλακέτες με κανονικό τροχό γιατί θα κόψεις τα χέρια σου, εκείνο είναι για να κόβεις χοντρά σίδερα κτλ, ενώ τα τροχάκια είναι πιο ακίνδυνα και εύχρηστα.

Τα τροχάκια μπορούν να τοποθετηθούν σε οποιοδήποτε δράπανο η χρειάζεται κάποιο συγκεκριμένο  :Question:  γιατί νομίζω πως θέλει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο με πολλές στροφές.

----------


## kopla

> Το ίδιο πράγμα είναι. Απλά τοποθετήτε στο τρυπάνι 
> Πόσο είναι το πάχος του δίσκου;
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> Δεν είναι καθόλου το ίδιο, όπως σου ξαναείπα είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο να κόψεις πλακέτες με κανονικό τροχό γιατί θα κόψεις τα χέρια σου, εκείνο είναι για να κόβεις χοντρά σίδερα κτλ, ενώ τα τροχάκια είναι πιο ακίνδυνα και εύχρηστα.
> 
> Τα τροχάκια μπορούν να τοποθετηθούν σε οποιοδήποτε δράπανο η χρειάζεται κάποιο συγκεκριμένο  *γιατί νομίζω πως θέλει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο με πολλές στροφές*.



Εμένα, το δράπανο είναι ειδικό για πλακέτες και λεπτοδουλειές. Έχει 2 ταχύτητες.... 10.000 και 20.000 στροφές ανά λεπτό (χωρίς φορτίο).
Έχω δουλέψει και με πεσμένη μπαταρία --> λιγότερες στροφές --> λιγότερη δύναμη. Από εκεί συμπεραίνω ότι πρέπει οπωσδήποτε κανά 8Κ στροφές να τις πιάνει.

----------


## ALAMAN

Τότε χρειάζετε καλό και δυνατό δράπανο.

----------


## Noman

Κατ'αρχήν γεια σε όλους τους συνφορουμίτες.
Καλα τα ταχυτροχάκια που λέτε. Ειδικά αυτό το σανDREMEL από το ALEX PAK για τα λεφτά του είναι άριστο. Από καιρό σε καιρό φέρνει δύο διαφορετικές παραλλαγές, μία με έυκαμπτο άξονα και μία χωρίς. Το είχα πάρει πριν 3 χρόνια και με έχει βγάλει ασπροπρόσωπο αλλά ρε γμτ τότε δεν έφερνε την έκδοση με τον εύκαμτο άξονα. Προτιμήστε αυτό με τον εύκαμπτο άξονα με κλειστά μάτια με τιμή 20ε. Για ανταλλακτικά τροχάκια τα dremel (μαύρα) είναι αρκετά καλά και αντέχουν αλλά και τα απλά δισκάκια της dremel (κόκκινα τα πιο χοντρά) είναι μια χαρά. Ακόμη και μικρός διαμαντόδισκος κάνει πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά και χαλάει αρκετά δύσκολα αρκεί να τον χρησιμοποιείτε μόνο για τη συγκεκριμένη δουλειά είναι όμως λίγο ακριβό εξάρτημα.
Ρίξτε και μια ματιά σε αυτό.
Για τέτοιες δουλειές έχει αρκετά χρήσιμα εργαλεία.
Για την κοπή της πλακέτας με το χέρι παίζει και ένα κοπιδάκι σαν αυτά που έχουν στα χρωματοπωλεία για να κόβουν το πλεξιγκλας. Με 5-6Ε μπορείτα να βρείτε ένα σίγουρα αλλά σαν τον ταχυτροχό τίποτα...
Αλλά πάντα με τις απαραίτητες προφυλάξεις δλδ προστατευτικά γυαλιά και γάντια γιατί αλλιώς...  :Idea:   :Idea:  
Όσο για τρύπημα πλακέτας ο εύκαμπτος άξονας βοηθά πάρα πολύ αρκεί να είναι καλά κεντραρισμένο το τσοκάκι. Δώστε μεγάλη προσοχή στο κεντράρισμα γιατί σε περίπτωση που χάνει το πιθανότερο είναι να καταστρέψει το παντ το χαλκού ειδικά αν αυτό είναι μικρό σε μέγεθος πριν γίνει η τρύπα . Για καλύτερο κεντράρισμα χρειάζεται και καλό τρυπανάκι κατά προτίμηση με διπλό ρουλεμάν=ακριβο ~20-30Ε. Επίσης βάση για το τρυπανάκι δίνει χέρι σε περίπτωση που κάποιος ασχολείται αρκετά και συχνά.
Και πάντα καλής ποιότητας τρυπανάκια δλδ είτε με επίστρωση τιτανίου ή κοβαλτίου ή και HSS (πιο οικονομικά <1ε αλλά χαλάνε ευκολότερα από τα άλλα που αναφέρω).

Με μια κουβέντα το τροχάκι λέει πολύ  και με τα κατάλληλα εξαρτήματα μπορόυν να γίνουν και άλλες δουλειές πχ φρεζάρισμα αλουμινένιας πρόσοψης και πισω μέρουςτου κουτιού ή τρύπες στον πάτο του κουτιού για να βιδωθούν Μ/Τ και πλακέτες και άλλα πολλά μαστορέμετα.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## otakis

> Μηπως ξερει καποιος, τι εργαλεια υπαρχουν για κοπη πλακετας?
> Το πριονι δεν κανει καλη δουλεια...
> 
> Φωτης




με μια ηλεκτρική σέγα των 40-50 € κ ψιλό πριόνι θα κάνεις την καλύτερη κ γρηγορότερη δουλειά.
το dremel κ τα τύπου dremel είναι της πλάκας για το epoxy.

----------


## erasor

Χρησιμοποιώ μια σέγα που αγόρασα απο πανηγύρι πριν 4-5 χρόνια με ελάχιστο κόστος κάτω απο 20€ με μαχαίρια για λαμαρίνα με ψιλό δόντι , αν βάλεις οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτος απο μαχαίρι λαμαρίνας μετά τα πρώτα εκατοστα κοπής δεν θα υπαρχουν δόντια , το εποξυ της πλακέτας είναι ατιμο πράμα. Οπως επίσης και τα τρυπανάκια θα πρέπει να πολύ καλής ποιότητας.

----------


## PCMan

Τώρα τις κόβω με άλλο τρόπο.
Έχω σταθερό μαχαίρι και τις κόβω εκεί. 
Έχω κόψει εποξικές και βακελίτη χωρίς να σπάνε.

----------


## TeslaCoil

Θεωρώ ότι η Σέγα είναι ότι καλύτερο , είχα δουλέψει στο εργαστήριο της σχολής , αν βάλεις και ακροφυσιο από κομπρεσέρ αέρα να διώχνει την σκόνη προς το στόμιο μιας σκούπας , και με ένα πλεξιγκλάς από πάνω για να μην σου πετάγονται κομμάτια και να μην αναπνευεις, κάνεις σωστή δουλειά!!
  κακά τα ψέματα δεν κάνει να αιωρούνται και να αναπνέεις , ακόμα και στο ξύλο ισχύει αυτό!!

μια που μου άρεσε , πάρα πολύ , αν και είναι ακριβή, έχει ακροφυσιο να πετάει αέρα !! ειναι της dremel! κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια , εχει μεγαλη επιφάνεια για να μπορείς να παίζεις !! έχει υποδοχή για να βάλεις σκούπα για την σκόνη!!

φυσικα παντα με προσοχη στα δαχτυλα!!! μπορείς με οδηγους να κανεις την δουλειά σου με ασφάλεια!! το τραπεζι του παίρνει σφιχτιρακια και βαζεις ενα ισιο μεταλο ή ξύλο για οδηγό!! 

νομιζω αν βρεις κάτι παρόμοιο και το βάλεις σε πάγκο κάνεις δουλειά , αρκεί να έχεις οδηγούς και σκούπα! Το εχω δει απο κοντα σε λειτουργία και με άρεσε!!  :Tongue2: 

ΥΓ Να γιατι μου αρεσε πολυ
δες
http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-me...e=UTF8&index=0


http://www.toolorbit.com/dremel/dremel-1830.html

----------


## leeperik

Προσωπικα κοβω με ενα τυπου dremel,ειχα παρει απο τα alex pack και ενα βαλιτσακι με διαφορα δισκακια μεσα για τετοιο εργαλειο,Για δισκακι εχει το βαλιτσακι μεσα μερικα που ειναι με ινες (fiber disk νομιζω τα λενε) γιατι με τα απλα τα κοκκινα σπανε ευκολα και τρογωνται πολυ γρηγορα.Με ενα χαρακα το σχεδιαζω στην πλακετα τις διαστασεις,αν δεν βιαζεσαι κοβεται μια χαρα.

----------


## TeslaCoil

Και εγώ από Alex pack έχω όντως είναι βολικό , αν δεν βιάζεσαι και κάνεις με αυτό ένα σωρό δουλείες , απλά αν το είχα σε βάση με μια σκούπα θα ήταν ιδανικό 

από την άλλη πλευρά μια σεγα μόνο για κοπή σε ένα μέρος του εργαστηρίου με μια σκούπα θα ήταν ποιο τακτοποιημένα , και θα είχες ένα εργαλείο σχεδόν για 1 με 3 χρήσεις !! απλά θέλεις ένα μικρο άλλα οργανωμένο χώρο με όλα να είναι τακτοποιημένα μετά την χρήση , χωρίς πολύ κόπο και χρόνο!

----------


## navar

off topic

να ονομάζαμε το συγκεκριμένο θέμα
"ΤΟ ΚΟΠΗ ΤΗ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ"¨?
είναι πιο πιασιάρικο και θυμίζει το "το κοπη τη πιτα"

/off topic

----------


## cloud_constructor

whatever...

Παντως αν δεν φτιαχνεις ενα σωρο πλακετες τη βδομαδα και δε σε ψηνει να παρεις εργαλειο , καντο με το σηδιροπριονο να τελειωνεις μωρεεεε..

Βασικα αυτο που δε μπορω καθολου κοβοντας πλακετα με το dremmel ειναι οτι γινονται ολα γεματα σκονη η οποια ειναι σουπερ βλαβερη.Μια μοντα που ειχα κανει ηταν που ειχα βαλει μια σακουλα που στο τελος της ειχα βαλει τον σωλινα απο την ηλεκτρικη να ρουφαει ναουμ.. Αλλα και παλι ψιλοσκατα γινανε ολα.. Οποτε πηγα και προσθαισα επανω ενα κοματι νωπο χαρτι κουζινας και τσααακ. ελατωθηκε κατα πολυ η σκονη..(καλα παλι εβγαζε , μη νομιζεις)...

Απο τοτε εχω ενα μεταλικο χαρακα που χρησιμοποιω για να ρυθμιζω το action σε κιθαρες και το κολαω επανω με ΖΗΛΟΤΕΪΠ η στην πλακεταν και με το πριονι κοβω και παει ντουφεκι.. 

Λεϊζερ ναουμ.. 

Η μαλακια ειναι αμα το σχημα της πλακετας αφηνει τσοντες ,Εκει ειναι πακετο γιατι καμια φορα ειναι αγγουρι να το κοψεις με τον σιδιροπροιονο..

Το σιδηροπριονο το χρησιμοποιω σκετη τη λαμα χωρις χειρολαβη κρατωντας τη με ενα χαρτι και την κοβω πολυ πλαγια ωστε να δημιουργει αυλακι στην αρχη.

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά εκτός απο τις πέντε σημερινές απαντήσεις που δόθηκαν, το θέμα ήταν τριών ετών.

Μην απαντάτε εδώ, αλλά απαντήστε εδώ, μιας και το θέμα είναι χθεσινό, και αντίστοιχο.
Απλά μην υπάρχουν δυο απαντήσεις, σε δυο ίδια θέματα.

----------


## leo_sfaira

Παρακολουθησα με προσοχη τη συζητηση σχετικα με το προβλημα της κοπης πλακετας!!! Εχω να προτεινω τα εξης... να αποφευγετε την χρηση σεγας η τροχου γιατι λερωνη με γρεζια και δεν εχουμε την ποιοτητα κοπης που θελουμε... καλυτερος και γρηγοροτερος τροπος ειναι το  ¨¨Ψαλιδι¨¨  καθαρη κοπη, γρηγορη και με ακριβεια χιλιοστου!!!

DSCN1480.jpgDSCN1474 NEW.jpg 

Το πρωτο μπορειτε να το προμηθευτητε απο καταστηματα που πουλανε εργαλεια για γυψοσανιδες.Το δευτερο το αγορασα απο εξειδικευμενο μαγαζι που πουλαγε βιομηχανικου τυπου Γερμανικα ψαλιδια στην οδος Σταδιου.Παιδια ειναι ολα τα λεφτα δεν θα χρειαστειτε τιποτε αλλο...αν ομως θελετε το κατι παραπανω τοτε υπαρχει και αυτο...   http://www.megauk.com/shears.php                  180 λιρες χωρις τα εξοδα αποστολης (ειναι η απολυτη κοπη)

και μερικες σχετικες φωτο... :Rolleyes: 

DSCN1468 NEW.jpgDSCN1488 NEW.jpgDSCN1495 NEW.jpg

----------


## antonis

> Αυτό κάνει?



Δεν κάνει διότι δεν αντέχει τις πιέσεις. Χρειάζεται κάτι πιο ''βαρύ''. 
Προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ σταθερό dremmel με διαμαντόδισκο και οδηγό.

----------


## Panoss

Οκ, αλλά δεν κατάλαβα ποιο από τα δύο προτείνεις, αυτό για τις γυψοσανίδες ή το γερμανικό από τη Σταδίου;

----------


## leo_sfaira

> Οκ, αλλά δεν κατάλαβα ποιο από τα δύο προτείνεις, αυτό για τις γυψοσανίδες ή το γερμανικό από τη Σταδίου;



Χρονια πολλα καλη χρονια!!! Πανο φυσικα και προτεινω το Γερμανικο ψαλιδι απλα
προτεινω και εναλακτικη λυση γιατι εχουνε περασει πολλα χρονια απο τοτε που το
αγορασα και δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει ακομα το μαγαζι... :Closedeyes: 

http://www.unior.si/product-gre?doc=14776∏=12684

----------


## lakafitis

Εγω  χρησιμοποιω το συγκεκριμένο  ψαλίδι το οποίο το βρήκα σε κατάστημα με εργαλεία και τιμή 5 ευρω.P1010842.jpg

----------


## leo_sfaira

> Εγω  χρησιμοποιω το συγκεκριμένο  ψαλίδι το οποίο το βρήκα σε κατάστημα με εργαλεία και τιμή 5 ευρω.P1010842.jpg



Γιαννη χρονια πολλα...Φανταζομαι οτι εισαι ευχαριστημενος απο τη χρηση του ψαλιδιου. Πες μας τις εντυπωσης απο την κοπη των pcb ;

----------


## lakafitis

Εντάξει σε σχέση με το dremel που εκοβα πρίν τώρα καβονται πιο ίσια και φυσικα γλυτώνεις και την σκόνη. Το μόνο μείον που εχει το συγκεκριμένο ψαλίδι είναι οτι είναι λιγο κοντή η λάμα και στις μεγάλες πλακέτες δυσκολέυουν λίγο τα πράγματα.

----------


## edgar

Μια απορια για το ψαλιδι... Αν προσπαθησεις σε διατρητη δεν κινδυνευει να σου μεινει στο χερι?

----------


## lakafitis

Τι εννοείς, να σου σπάσει η πλακέτα; Οχι μια χαρά τις κόβει και με μεγάλη ακρίβεια.

----------


## edgar

Μαλιστα , ενδιαφερουσα προσεγγιση. Θα την δοκιμασω και θα συγκρινω (χρησιμοποιουσα ενα πριονακι το οποιο ομως δεν με ικανοποιουσε και ελεγα να παρω ενα dremel να δω διαφορά).

----------


## Lysandros

Μαλλον κατι τετοιο ψάχνεις.
http://www.antistat.co.uk/product.php/92/87/pcb_shear.
Ψαξε και θα βρεις μια μεγάλη γκάμα .

----------


## driverbulba

Λαμαρινοψάλιδο! 4 ευρώ το βρήκα και την κόβει σαν χαρτί! 1122.jpg

----------


## Hary Dee

> Λαμαρινοψάλιδο! 4 ευρώ το βρήκα και την κόβει σαν χαρτί! Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33175



Από πού και πόσο Νίκο;

----------


## driverbulba

Θεσσαλονίκη, από συνοικιακό μαγαζί με σιδηρικά, βαφές και τετοια.. Στο ίντερνετ είδα έχει από 20 ευρω!.. Πάντως για πολύ μεγάλες πλακέτες δεν το συνιστώ.

----------


## Hary Dee

> Θεσσαλονίκη



Α, εδώ δίπλα... Κρίμα  :frown: 
Παιδιά πάντως βλέπω και άλλοι να λέτε για ψαλίδι λαμαρίνας, είναι τελικά πρακτικό; Εντύπωση μου κάνει!

----------


## agis68

εγώ αν και διαθέτω dremmel γνήσιο συνηθίζω να κόβω τις πλακέτες με ψαλίδι λόγω της ευχρηστίας και της ακρίβειας. Εννοώ ψαλίδι για ψιλές λαμαρίνες...κανει καπου 5-8 ευρώ...

----------


## paul333

> Α, εδώ δίπλα... Κρίμα 
> Παιδιά πάντως βλέπω και άλλοι να λέτε για ψαλίδι λαμαρίνας, είναι τελικά πρακτικό; Εντύπωση μου κάνει!



καθολου πρακτικο για μεγαλες πλακετες γιατι το κοβει μεχρι εκει που φτανει το ανοιγμα απο το ψαλιδι συνεχεια δεν υπαρχει βρισκει το
ψαλιδι πανω στην πλακετα.

----------


## driverbulba

ετσι οπως τα λεει ο παυλος ειναι. Εμενα απλα έτυχε και με βόλεψε γιατι δεν εμπλεξα με μεγαλες πλακετες...

Πάντως γλιτώνεις πολύ "πριονίδι" με το ψαλίδι!

----------


## plouf

το ψαλιδι λαμαρινας περναει κατω απο την πλακέτα δεν βρίσκει..

----------


## paul333

> το ψαλιδι λαμαρινας περναει κατω απο την πλακέτα δεν βρίσκει..



το λαμαρινοψαλιδο δεν περναει στην ευθεια με το κοψιμο βρισκει λεμε επανω στην πλακετα.

----------


## sotron1

Κόβει βάθος όσο είναι το L1, μετά το πάς από την άλλη μεριά, και εάν είσαι τυχερός έχεις ένα ευθύ κόψιμο.



1122.jpg



Ετσι κόβω εγώ.

----------


## agis68

εμένα παντως που κανω μικρά πλακετακια με βοηθάει πολύ. Παντως εχω κόσψει και 22Χ15 τωρα τι λετε εσεις δεν ξερω....εμενα στη πράξη εχει αποδειχτεί χρυσός

----------


## cloud_constructor

Παντως μετα απο αρκετο ψαξιμο κτλ χρησιμοποιοω ενα μεταλικο χαρακα που εχω , και με μια φαλτσετα κανω χαρακια... ε μετα χρατσα χρατσα κοβεται πααααρα πολυ καλα.... κ μαλιστα με ενα βρεγμενο χαρτι κραταω υγρη την επιφανεια και δεν πεταγονται καθολου πριονιδια... 

Τις διατριτες τις κανω με ενα λαμαρινοψαλιδο του κωλου που πηρα απο το cosmodata..

----------

